# 8-10lbs of muscle in 6month possible?



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm 16 been into lifting for about a year now, however most of that time spent i've used on hybridding p90x & insanity which are both intense cardio/strength routines, i stuck with that for about 6month and thinking about getting gym membership instead now.

Will it be possible to gain 8-10lbs of pure muscle and also lose about 5 or 6 pounds of fat by mid June? i'm going to be using clomid test booster and CL REDuction aswell for that extra boost.

I normally eat around 1400-1700cals a day, 150g of protein 80g carbs and around 30g fat is this good enough or should i bump them higher?

My current stats are

height 5'7

weight 156lbs

fat percentage 11.5%


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

that is nowhere near enough calories. Also get a gym membership it is so much better than crappy dvd's like that.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

A lot more calories, and bin those dvds. Might as well be doing zumba


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Agree with the above, I've seen the transformations from the p90x system, but I'm pretty sure that would be achievable to better effect by going to a proper gym.

Also I think you could do with eating more aswel.

What does your daily meal plan generally consist of? Please include weights of foods aswel


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

EAT.

TRAIN.

SLEEP.

REPEAT.

At least double that intake if you wanna grow!


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

80g carbs is all you getting??? Lol my protein shake has more than that.... Add a mass gainer, 300c 70p and lift med sets 10-15 reps.. Try 4-5exercises per muscle group


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm now shocked to read that you were considering AAS with that diet

Seriously, eat some more food mate


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hotdog147 said:


> I'm now shocked to read that you were considering AAS with that diet
> 
> Seriously, eat some more food mate


Yah, but you are missing the point, the steroids are to make up the difference from the bad diet and lack of proper resistance training. :lol:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Yah, but you are missing the point, the steroids are to make up the difference from the bad diet and lack of proper resistance training. :lol:


 :lol:

Hackskii, you seem to be in a sarcastic mood, you been on the funny stuff again! :lol:


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Mate your 16...

Step 1- Eat what the fvck you want and lots of it.

Step 2-Lift as heavy as you can.

Step 3-Repeat steps 1+2

Step 4- TRAIN YOUR FVCKING LEGS!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hotdog147 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Hackskii, you seem to be in a sarcastic mood, you been on the funny stuff again! :lol:


Well, could not figure out any other way to get the point across without the sarcasm.

I am still at work as it is only 12:42 in the afternoon here, you guys are 8 hours ahead of me.

I thought the clomid and test boosters was pretty funny.

Ask the 16 year old boy why he wants to take a fertility drug for woman? :lol:


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

3000+Kcals a day, 180-200 grams of Protein a day, 200-300 carbs and 150-200grams of fat a day.

4 days of training, 2 day split, on off on off etc...

train groups not whole body e.g. chest and tris, back and bis, legs and abs.

Lift heavy and for as many reps as you can manage unless above 10-12 then increase weight and keep going.

keep a routine going for 8 weeks at a time, change it after 8 weeks.

dont repeat exercises too often.

do more compound movements instead of isolation...that means not so many damn bicep curls!

keep drinking plenty of water, having your greens and vitamins, dont drink too much or any alcohol at all. quit drugs/smoking if you do and make sure you get minimum 7-8 hours sleep every night.

if you wan supplements to take, get some whey and some creatine.

come back to me in 3 months time, tell me how you are doing.

if you do all the above I can guarantee you will have put on size.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Double your calories as your starting point imo.

Also don't set goals on gaining 'x' muscle and loosing 'x' fat. Atm concentrate on getting enough food in and a good training programme,

Imo if you set goals now then in june and you don't have then you will be disapointed.

Tbh imo you won't gain 8-10lb in 6month. Too much.

Imo a 1lb lbm gain per month is a great gain as a natty, some nattys won't get nowere near that either some's 1lb every 2month. Some who can't eat enough gain nothing year in year out.

Food intake needs to be your top concern.


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

Ok, I am glad to see that you have decided against using steroids for the moment.

I think we have all been jumping down your throat a bit but the experienced people on this forum only want to see you do the right thing.

Dont let some of the sarcastic (friendly banter) answers put you off asking questions and researching the correct way to do things.

I wouldnt bother with test boosters I would spend your money on some decent food and protein and a gym membership.

As said by @TommyFire

Mate your 16...

Step 1- Eat what the fvck you want and lots of it.

Step 2-Lift as heavy as you can.

Step 3-Repeat steps 1+2

Step 4- TRAIN YOUR FVCKING LEGS!!!

P90x is not going to put on mass but it will build your stamina and get you lean.

Start a good compound routine, perhaps 5x5, do a search its used on here by a fair few people and eat loads, anything your only 16 and probably have a fairly speedy metabolism, get those calories in.

Best of luck with it you still have plenty of natty gains to make. :thumb:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

If it was me id stick to the traditional 4 meals per day breakfast,dinner,tea,supper.

So you fill up x4 ed 3-4hours apart, then drink a good weightgainer down ontop of your meal.

Don't replace food with weight gainers tho, drink them ontop of your meal.

The nicest value for money gainer iv had and I now stick with it is bbw performance mass £35 for 5kg in bluetop milk is lush, actually look forward to having it.

I have 2scoops 1/2 serving with 500ml blue top milk. Comes to 900cals, I have 3 which comes to 2700cals ontop of my food.

Just thinking with you being 16-17 you don't want to waste your cash on crap with shiny advertiseing, bbw are g2g so is there performance whey 5kg for £50


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

mate 1400 calories a day.. seriously?, I have just eaten over 2000 calories for my after workout dinner lol Eat more!


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

mate please please please listen to these guys.... they know what they on about..

get your diet right first....

I know you want to have that lean mean physique by the summer as everyone on this forum want the same but get your diet right first for god sake..

I am twice your age and I didnt eat well when i was your age and as i said in another forum, I altered my muscle growth by not giving them food when (enough food) when they needed it to grow... now all i am trying to do is to compensate with AAS which is still wrong i know it but i am too old for that now..

so you better dont make the mistake that i made and listen to these guys and in 6 months or a year time you will come back to this forum and will say thanks to everyone here.


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

by the way, I am on keto diet and I eat more cals every day than you on bulk mate.. so eat more cals..


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Ok mate, the advice you need has been given, but also do this....

Scroll down the home page and click on 'Training Information'. Then click on 'Getting Started'. Then look at the 'Stickies' and click on the the fourth one down, it's called 'TEENS GUIDE TO BODYBUILDING'. Read it. It contains all the advice you need to get started and to bulk up.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I am on keto on 3100 cals. I usually eat 6000 cals +.

Eat more food.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I wrote this years ago, fits here though.

Tips for teenagers wanting to start bodybuilding.

First of all I wish I had some information when I started out.

I was 15 years old when I first started training, for the most part I just watched the football players in school.

Sure they had some direction from the coaches and this is why I tried to copy them.

But bodybuilding is a different training philosophy than football training (American Football).

Bodybuilding in itself is not just lifting weights but we will focus on that here. It is a balance of diet, exercise and rest.

To make it simple, you grow when you sleep and not in the gym.

The idea is very simple, you stimulate the muscle, and let the body adapt to the stimulation you have given the muscle.

If you are eating and sleeping in theory you should grow.

This all can be shortchanged by not getting enough food, or not getting enough rest, these two things will hinder the body's recovery and growth.

Overtraining is another obstacle that most people will do without even knowing it, in the normal thinking of things, more is not better here.

Ok, best advice I can give for anyone starting out would be to stick to basic compound movements. Compound movement's mean that the exercise has more than one joint.

For instance leg extensions have one joint movement (knee), whereas squats will have knee, hip, ankle, etc.

What are basic compound exercises?

Squat, dead lift, military press, pull up's, bench press, incline press, bar dips, rowing exercises, etc.

You can not go wrong by choosing all of the above in your workout routine.

Notice that curls and triceps are not included there?

That is because they are an isolation movement and not a compound movement.

Every one of those in some way or another hit arms, for instance. Bench will hit chest, front deltoids and also triceps. Military press will hit triceps, so will dips. Actually those three exercises will hit the whole tricep.

Now that we have the basic compound exercises identified, we will figure out what rep range we want to use. I have found that a rep range of between 8 to 12 reps to work very well for most people, some may like less reps, some may like more, but we will stick to those for now as 70% of your 1 rep max will work 90% of both slow and fast twitch muscles. Or in simple terms, it will work all your muscles, which is what we want.

Remember these rep ranges are on your own with no help from someone else, if you need help to get to your 8th rep, then you are going too heavy.

It is often said, control the weight or the weight will control you.

What does this mean?

This means that you choose a weight you can do comfortably without having to cheat or ask for help to execute the exercise. It is a good idea to use the full range of the movement and not do half reps, or cheat reps. This is not only good practice but also will help you to avoid injury.

I know it looks good using big weights in the gym and others are watching you, but if you use a weight you can handle, over time you will get stronger, and what you lift tomorrow will be more than you lift today.

It is a good idea to write your lifts down to compare from week to week or month to month. Once you have a weight you do more than 12 reps with, next week, you will add some weight to the bar and probably take you back down to the 8 rep mark.

Remember Rome was not built in a day and neither was Arnold.

Now that we have the exercises down, the rep range down, let's focus on how many exercises for each body part. I myself like to work with about 3 different exercises per body part, for instance, I like to do bench, inclines and dips for chest, pull downs, bent over rows, and dead lifts for back. I occasionally do add another rowing exercise to that due to most people do too much pushing and not enough pulling exercises.

Remember the bigger muscle groups will generally have more exercises than let's say the smaller muscle groups like let's say biceps. For some reason biceps tend to get more attention than most other muscle groups. Arms in particular seem to be everyone's favorite to work. It might sound strange that many don't even work arms directly as they get hit with all the compound lifts. So, not only should they not be the main focus, but they should be the least focus. Arms will grow if you do compound exercises period. Yes it is ok to do some arm work but it is not priority.

So, let's think of the bigger muscle groups as having between 3 to 4 different exercises per large group and 2 exercises for the smaller muscle groups.

Never neglect working your legs.

Most think that weight lifting is either pushing (concentric) the weight up, or pulling (concentric) the weight down. Yes, muscles do contract and this is called the concentric part of the movement. An example of this is the bench press where one was to push the weight off of the chest; this is called the concentric part of the exercise.

Many will let the weight just drop with little resistance. But doing any lift this way cheats you out of half of the benefits of the exercise.

The eccentric part of the bench press would be controlling the weight on the way down (giving resistance) to force the muscle into a stretched contraction, or lengthen under tension.

This eccentric part of the exercise actually causes the muscle to have greater soreness.

Using both the concentric and eccentric part of each lift will offer greater gains in strength and muscle size then not using both.

So, next time you are in the gym, use those basic compound movements, utilizing both concentric and eccentric parts of the exercise, shoot for 3 to 4 max exercises for the big muscle groups, and 2 exercises for the smaller muscles.

Try to keep the rep ranges between 8 to 12 reps, if you can't get 8 you went too heavy, if you can do more than 12 you are too light.

Try and get at least 8 hours of sleep and take rest days when you feel fatigue.

Muscle takes time to develop, it is not something that happens over night, it takes along time, be patient.


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

You came to the right place.

1, Do not take steroids, your body is still developing.

2, Do lots of research here cos you need to: a, get your diet sorted. b, get your training sorted.

3, get lots of sleep so you can grow.

Once you've got a & b sorted, repost so you can get it checked.

Good luck.

I wish this resource was about when I was your age.


----------



## SirStrokeUrEgo (Sep 27, 2012)

Protein: 1 gram per LBM

Fat: 0.5 gram per LBM

And fill the rest with whatever foods you want.

Full body x3 week. 



 (Though consider higher rep ranges and speed work 1 day a week, Eg. 70% of 1rm for 3 reps/ rest 60 seconds repeat.)

3000kcals


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Patrickmh1 said:


> 3000+Kcals a day, 180-200 grams of Protein a day, 200-300 carbs and 150-200grams of fat a day.
> 
> 4 days of training, 2 day split, on off on off etc...
> 
> ...


3k cals a day?? I buy food pretty expensive so that will cost alot the main reason i'm on around 1500cals a day is because it's to much to buy.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> 3k cals a day?? I buy food pretty expensive so that will cost alot the main reason i'm on around 1500cals a day is because it's to much to buy.


Buy cheaper food, more expensive isn't always the best quality.

You could spend £10 on a meal deal in Marks and Spencers..... or £10 at the butchers and Aldi lol

I think you know you'll get more for your money on the second choice


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

buy cheap foods, oats, full fat milk tins of tuna, also buying in bulk will help keep the cost down


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Mate im a 130lbs women and I eat 3000 just at the start of a lean bulk and im aiming to put.4-6lbs of muscle on in a YEAR! As the others have said, eat more, bin p90x and lift heavy with a good sleep pattern and you'll grow like a weed.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Buy cheaper food, more expensive isn't always the best quality.
> 
> You could spend £10 on a meal deal in Marks and Spencers..... or £10 at the butchers and Aldi lol
> 
> I think you know you'll get more for your money on the second choice


i do go M&S sometimes and the chicken is like £10 a kilo


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> i do go M&S sometimes and the chicken is like £10 a kilo


thats just wasting money dude, you can get 2kg beef from asda for £10, more cals and protein in a 2kg slab of beef joint then there is in 1kg of chicken breast, even pork is as low as £3 per kg at times, yeh the porks got fat and skin on it but still, your bulking right?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> i do go M&S sometimes and the chicken is like £10 a kilo


I knew it lol

When people say food is expensive they shop at these places or any of the big named supermarkets.

Guarantee you'll get 5kg of chicken for approximately £30 at a butcher's.

And that will be 5kg as its not pumped with water 

Chicken, Oats, Rice, Peanut Butter and whey are all cheap and eaten each day you'll hit 3k cals no problem


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

stone14 said:


> thats just wasting money dude, you can get 2kg beef from asda for £10, more cals and protein in a 2kg slab of beef joint then there is in 1kg of chicken breast, even pork is as low as £3 per kg at times, yeh the porks got fat and skin on it but still, your bulking right?


I'm not bulking now if i did though what percentage body fat should i bulk to? i'm %11 body fat atm, but don't really like getting fat


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Mate you really need to go back to basics. This site is a wealth of knowledge and people are basically repeating themselves. Look up bulking calculators, mass split routines, and find what works for you. What works for one person rarely works the same for another. If your not gaining fast enough eat more, too much fat, eat less. Learn your bodies needs and stop buying meat at M&S.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> I'm not bulking now if i did though what percentage body fat should i bulk to? i'm %11 body fat atm, but don't really like getting fat


id just bulk up till the fat is too much for your liking, 14% is still lean you will still see abs when tensed. id prob say 16-18% max then cut. i wouldnt want to go over that, depends how much mass you want to add, if your wanting max gain's then your going to get fat gains aswell nothing you can do about it, try and minimise the fat gains and you could restrict your muscle gains. see were your at in the summer. just make sure your cut is planned out well so you dont cut your muscle aswell or you will get nowere.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

stone14 said:


> id just bulk up till the fat is too much for your liking, 14% is still lean you will still see abs when tensed. id prob say 16-18% max then cut. i wouldnt want to go over that, depends how much mass you want to add, if your wanting max gain's then your going to get fat gains aswell nothing you can do about it, try and minimise the fat gains and you could restrict your muscle gains. see were your at in the summer. just make sure your cut is planned out well so you dont cut your muscle aswell or you will get nowere.


i don't like the sound of %18 could i stay around %12 or %13 and still reach my goal?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> i don't like the sound of %18 could i stay around %12 or %13 and still reach my goal?


Yes you could, diet and training dictates that. You could stay at the same BF if you doubled the cals to what your on now so long as the training is 110% .


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Yah, but you are missing the point, the steroids are to make up the difference from the bad diet and lack of proper resistance training. :lol:





Hotdog147 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Hackskii, you seem to be in a sarcastic mood, you been on the funny stuff again! :lol:


well, they are designed for people to add muscle mass whilst bed ridden so....


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> I'm 16 been into lifting for about a year now, however most of that time spent i've used on hybridding p90x & insanity which are both intense cardio/strength routines, i stuck with that for about 6month and thinking about getting gym membership instead now.
> 
> Will it be possible to gain 8-10lbs of pure muscle and also lose about 5 or 6 pounds of fat by mid June? i'm going to be using clomid test booster and CL REDuction aswell for that extra boost.
> 
> ...


Is this a troll?


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I knew it lol
> 
> When people say food is expensive they shop at these places or any of the big named supermarkets.
> 
> ...


I get my chicken cheaper than you. 3 chickens for a fiver from a local chicken factory!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> i don't like the sound of %18 could i stay around %12 or %13 and still reach my goal?


the more experience you get over time with working out your calorie needs and training programs that suit you the better you will be able to manage it.

but its basicly:

a calorie surplus (excess) to gain weight (muscle,water,fat)

a calorie defect to loos weight (hopefully fat and water but can loose muscle aswell)

how much lbm you gain on a cal surplus with minimal fat is down to trial and error. you wont nail it now, it will take time even years. so just eat and train and either eat to gain or eat to loose and go from there, instead of a mind set of 'x' this fat, 'x' lbm, 'x' time frame etc


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

MA1984 said:


> I get my chicken cheaper than you. 3 chickens for a fiver from a local chicken factory!


Lol, I said approximately ...... I don't pay that 

Anywho, whole chickens are messy lol Good price though


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

sticking to a proper diet will lead to even better results than these numbers and it will be a quality lean tissue


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

You CANNOT put on 8-10lbs of muscle without gaining some fat, if you are serious about gaining weight you will inevitably gain some fat, if you want to minimize the fat gain, how about a lean bulk of only 200-500cals over maintenance for at least 8 months, at least then you have a good chance of getting close to the 8lb mark, if you of course are lucky and train right (no more of that zumba P90 rubbish). For me Id go for the 4-6 month bulk with plenty of calories, you will put on some fat but that will give you much faster gains.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You can always do the P90 stuff when you gain the mass to drop some fat.

But, without proper resistance training you will compromise muscle gains.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> I normally eat around 1400-1700cals a day, 150g of protein 80g carbs and around 30g fat is this good enough or should i bump them higher?


150 g Protein @ 4 calories per g = 600 calories

80 g Carbs @ 4 calories per g = 320 calories

30 g Fat @ 9 calories per g = 270

Total Calories = 1190

Increase protein to 200g

Increase carbs to 240g

Increase Fat to 60 g

200 g Protein @ 4 calories per g = 800 calories

240 g Carbs @ 4 calories per g = 960 calories

60 g Fat @ 9 calories per g = 540

2300 calories!


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Patrickmh1 said:


> You CANNOT put on 8-10lbs of muscle without gaining some fat, if you are serious about gaining weight you will inevitably gain some fat, if you want to minimize the fat gain, how about a lean bulk of only 200-500cals over maintenance for at least 8 months, at least then you have a good chance of getting close to the 8lb mark, if you of course are lucky and train right (no more of that zumba P90 rubbish). For me Id go for the 4-6 month bulk with plenty of calories, you will put on some fat but that will give you much faster gains.


that's to long because i want to be able to have the extra time aswell to cut for summer



Nickthegreek said:


> 150 g Protein @ 4 calories per g = 600 calories
> 
> 80 g Carbs @ 4 calories per g = 320 calories
> 
> ...


i just estimated that tbh i normally just look on back of food boxers and stuff to see how many calories and i normally get 1400+


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

You should drink milk! At your age I was playing a lot of rugby training 8 times a week. And eating anything I could find.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

eat bare nutrients blud n you will look sick in no time


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

So do what I say, dont worry about the fat! if you are gonna cut you have no need to worry about putting on an extra few pounds of fat! Stop trying to go against eveyones advice, have a listen and you might actually get somewhere with this! There are no ifs and buts about this. Get your head down, train hard, eat lots, rest plenty.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> eat bare nutrients blud n you will look sick in no time


Ah, the voice of reason. At least he'll understand that post.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Matt 1 said:


> eat bare nutrients blud n you will look sick in no time


Tru Dat Dawg.


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

@Matt 1 U gt da wurd of wizdum there bruva


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Tru Dat *Dawg*.


Almost! lol :thumb:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Patrickmh1 said:


> @Matt 1 U gt da wurd of wizdum there bruva


safe


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

MA1984 said:


> You should drink milk! At your age I was playing a lot of rugby training 8 times a week. And eating anything I could find.


I drink loadss of milk i probably get about 2-3litres i prefer that instead of water imo


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> I drink loadss of milk i probably get about 2-3litres i prefer that instead of water imo


Per day or week lol


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

This thread still going? Kids been given all the info he could need and if he chooses to listen he should get great results however something tells me he is waiting for someone to magic up a quick fix.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

stone14 said:


> Per day or week lol


Every day :L


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Bluetop milk has 670cals per litre, so that's 1340-2010cals ontop of your food! If your drinking 2-3 litres per day. 1 of them big 6pint jugs is just under 3litres......


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

stone14 said:


> Bluetop milk has 670cals per litre, so that's 1340-2010cals ontop of your food! If your drinking 2-3 litres per day. 1 of them big 6pint jugs is just under 3litres......


haha seriously? i thought i was only getting like 200-300cals from it.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> haha seriously? i thought i was only getting like 200-300cals from it.


Lol no blue top full fat milk is 670cals per 1litre. (Asda brand)


----------



## lauren.maftel (Jan 16, 2013)

First off makesure to get pleanty of protein to help you build those muscles and secondly let your body rest after the workouts. You might gain 1.6lb of muscle, but if you decide to workout before your body has recovered, you won't see that gain. Good luck


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

lauren.maftel said:


> First off makesure to get pleanty of protein to help you build those muscles and secondly let your body rest after the workouts. You might gain 1.6lb of muscle, but if you decide to workout before your body has recovered, you won't see that gain. Good luck


1.6lb that's very accurate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

lauren.maftel said:


> First off makesure to get pleanty of protein to help you build those muscles and secondly let your body rest after the workouts. You might gain 1.6lb of muscle, but if you decide to workout before your body has recovered, you won't see that gain. Good luck


1.6lb per session.... I'm in!


----------

